# 1/64 scale vehicle value question



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Mopac, I hope that you will have an opinion. I purchased a Johnny Lighting M4A3 Sherman Tank for a flat car load. I did pay a little more than I had wanted but I bit because I had been searching for a WWII tank and there it was. Now that I have it I am wondering about how much the value will diminish if I open the pack. I know that it will only be a few dollars but I may want to keep it as a collection item. I guess that I am beginning to wonder why I have spent so much on my American Flyer's and accessories? I got to kick this habit!!! I will probable start thinning the herd a little bit so that I can acquire a Northern. I am getting old and no one in my family has any interest in my trains. The thought of my survivors just giving away my treasures bothers me a great deal. 
I didn't mean to ramble so much but my question still stands re the tank value.:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The 1/64th scale Racing Champions and the M2 Machine cars can be had for $3 to $6. I went to the San Diego auto show and found a vendor there who had over a thousand of them for sale. I have way more than I need but it was an interesting discovery. Some of the more rare and desirable AHL 1/64th scale trucks go for $30, most are around $15. Again I have way more than I will ever use. No idea what something as specialized as the Sherman Tank is worth.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Broke, that is a great flat car load. If you open it and keep it nice it should still bring
5 to 8 bucks. What did you give for it. With shipping probably a lot. Shipping is getting
to be a bite. Johnny Lightning has not made them for over 10 years so you will not find
one in a store. I have 1 JL tank, but it has white tracks, its one of those special things
I collect, and would not look that good on a flat car.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Broke, I have spent enough on AF stuff also. I have been doing pretty good on not buying any S stuff for a while. Well, I thought I have been doing good but then I realized I spent
260 bucks on O scale crap in the last 2 weeks. From other members here. Bought TJ's
crane car and gondola and I bought FabForrest's UP PA A-B-A diesel set. The 2 A units
have smoke units and motorized fans on top. They also have TMCC but I only run conventional in O gauge. The locomotives will be here sat or Monday. Man, lionel O gauge
locomotives run so much better than S scale diesels. I spent way too much on S diesels,
and don't even like them. I bought 4 complete sets before I ran one. Should have run my first set and I would not have bought anymore. I consider them real close to junk.


----------



## yd328 (Dec 19, 2017)

Broke,
Nice Sherman, I hope to add some to complement the halftracks on the flat cars. Will one or two fit on a flat car? 
I'm going to some military vehicle swap meets, hopefully find some items for the trains.

Gary


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

With my addiction and in my haste I didn't notice that this tank was 1/100 scale. Thanks Mopac for pointing it out to me. I had done a search on EBay for 1/64 scale WWII vehicles and this showed up. I did not read the fine print in the photo. Oh well, back to the drawing board. I don't think that I could ever recoup what I paid for it so I will give it to my great grandson in a year or two. Maybe three or four?:smilie_auslachen:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Broke, I would use it. It looked fine to you till I pointed it out, Sorry. Tanks come in all sizes. It will look great on a flat car. Use it.

1/100 scale puts it near N scale and its way too big for N scale. JL may be off a bit on that one.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Broke, some food for thought on your tank. I think Johnny Lightning is way off on
saying 1/100 on the tank. Here is some numbers for you to decide to use tank or
not. I did some research. A Sherman tank was considered to be a medium size tank.
Some tanks were bigger and some were smaller. Sherman tanks were 19' 2" long.
The numbers and letters in front of Sherman tank denotes motor and fuel type. Some
were diesel and some gasoline. At 19'2" long is 230 inches. I divided that by 100,
which is what 1/100 scale would be and it would be 2.3 inches long. I bet your tank
is longer than 2.3 inches. So it is not 1/100 scale. At 1/64 scale the tank should be
3.6 inches long. Probably closer to what it is. Measure your tank and see how long it is.
I am here to tell you that tank will work fine on S scale.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

mopac said:


> Broke, some food for thought on your tank. I think Johnny Lightning is way off on
> saying 1/100 on the tank. Here is some numbers for you to decide to use tank or
> not. I did some research. A Sherman tank was considered to be a medium size tank.
> Some tanks were bigger and some were smaller. Sherman tanks were 19' 2" long.
> ...


I always appreciate your posts! Thanks for taking the time to scale out the tank. I did measure the tank and it is 2 1/4 inches long. But I think that I will use it anyways as you have suggested.:thumbsup:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Good decision Broke. To me all tanks look the same. I can't tell the difference between
a Sherman or a tiger. Your tank is the size of some tank. LOL.
Well, I was wrong. I thought your tank was longer than 2 something inches long. Anyway,
it will work. Be sure to show some pics when you get it mounted on a flat car.

Have fun!!!

Did you buy that sealed case of military vehicles?


----------



## yd328 (Dec 19, 2017)

> Your tank is the size of some tank.


Maybe a Stuart.

Gary


----------

